# Pelagic Fulvio 4000



## tgrant4 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new threadline reel. I want to be able to chase snapper and other bottom species on plastics (including the odd smaller king) but also want to be able to cast effectively to surface feeding tuna. i want to know if im wasting my time with a 4000 size reel, and if not, whether anyone knows what the pelagic fulvio 4000 reel is like as an entry type level reel?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If they are the Pelagic reels they sell on ebay, the only sentence I would mention them in cunjunction with kings and tuna would start with "my Pelagic reel was broken by..."

4000 is fine for those types of fish and overkill for snapper. I'd be a touch conearned about the quality of the ebay reel is all, in particular the drag components if you intend on chasing those species.

If you don't want to spend a lot of money have a look at the Shimano Slades, Sedonas or Siennas, or the Diawa crossfires next time kmart has a sale. You'll get them for the same price as the pelagic reels.

These are all sub-$100 reels that are better.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=5107
Daiwa Crossfire 
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=402
Shmano Sienna
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... duct_id=84
Shimano Sedona
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4353
Shimano Slade
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=186
Tica Spinfocus
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=181
Abu Cardinal Saltwater
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=133
Penn Accord
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=6465
Penn Sargus

There's even more that around.


----------



## tgrant4 (Oct 11, 2009)

much apreciated thankyou


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

My pick out of them would actually be the Penn's

Penn make a solid,cheap reel. Bit on the heavy side,but solid as.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I think a 4000 size reel would be perfect for snapper using sp, but for bigger pelagics like longtail and spanish it would be a hell of a fight to bring em in. 20-30lb braid would be perfect
Cheers James


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with proangler 4000 perfect.  anything under you will end up finding that with a decent
size snapper you will be thuming the spool like crazy and wont be as confident.
cheers jake


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

I caught a 95cm longtail tuna on a bit bigger size reel, but you aren't always going to catch a 
95-103cm tuna, a lot of those feeding tuna a much smaller.
cheers jake


----------

